# Organizing shop storage drawers...



## HMF (Sep 17, 2014)

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/ite...letter&utm_campaign=fine-homebuilding-eletter


----------



## chips&more (Sep 17, 2014)

Now that’s some yankee ingenuity!


----------

